# Festplatte verschlüsseln



## marlob (13 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ein Kunde von uns verlangt das wir unsere Festplatten verschlüsseln. Ich benutze selber Linux und meine Festplatte ist schon verschlüsselt.
Wir brauchen aber was für unsere Windows Laptops. Bitlocker soll nicht benutzt werden wegen "evtl. nach Hause telefonieren"
Es gab mal Truecrypt was ich selber auch benutzt habe um mir verschlüsselte Container zu erstellen. Das wird aber nicht mehr weiter entwickelt und mit dem Nachfolger Veracrypt habe ich noch keine Erfahrung. Vor allem nicht ob das dann auch unter Windows 10 läuft und ob GPT Partitionen unterstützt werden.

Benutzt jemand von euch Festplattenverschlüsselung und wenn ja welche? Und läuft das reibungslos mit Windows (7 und 10), TIA und anderer Automatisierungssoftware?

gruss
marlob


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 Januar 2017)

Ich nutze seit Jahren TrueCrypt, ohne Probleme.


----------



## GLT (13 Januar 2017)

Windows in eine VM stecken - Linux-Host mit verschlüsseltem Dateisystem keine Option?


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 Januar 2017)

Mein Hauptkunde hat eine Software von Symantec. Nach dem Rechnerstart muss man sein aktuelles Windowskennwort eingeben, dann wird Windows gestartet, dort muss man seine Daten nicht mehr erneut eingeben, sondern klickt nur noch auf OK.

Nachtrag: Symantec Endpoint Encryption, Symantec Encryption Desktop

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Januar 2017)

VeraCrypt ist quasi der Nachfolger von TrueCrypt.
Hab's aber selber nicht im Einsatz


----------



## thomass5 (13 Januar 2017)

Bei uns ist McAfee im Einsatz.


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2017)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit Jahren TrueCrypt, ohne Probleme.


Wie schon erwähnt wird das nicht weiter entwickelt und soll daher nicht genutzt werden. Ansonsten ein gutes Tool, was ich selber auch jahrelang genutzt habe um z.B. USB Sticks su verschlüsseln



GLT schrieb:


> Windows in eine VM stecken - Linux-Host mit verschlüsseltem Dateisystem keine Option?


Das ist auch meine Lösung die ich benutze. Es gibt aber etliche die kein Linux benutzen wollen/sollen und da brauchen wir eine Lösung für



Blockmove schrieb:


> VeraCrypt ist quasi der Nachfolger von TrueCrypt.
> Hab's aber selber nicht im Einsatz


Benutze ich jetzt anstatt Truecrypt um meine USB Sticks zu verschlüsseln. Ich habe aber meine Bedenken mit Windows 10 und wenn GPT Partitionen genutzt werden


----------



## Blockmove (14 Januar 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Benutze ich jetzt anstatt Truecrypt um meine USB Sticks zu verschlüsseln. Ich habe aber meine Bedenken mit Windows 10 und wenn GPT Partitionen genutzt werden



Mit GPT wäre ich auch noch vorsichtig. Die Frage ist, ob es wirklich GPT sein muss?
Über den Kunden muss ich sowieso schmunzeln. Er macht sich Sorgen wegen "Nach-Hause-Telefonieren" bei Bitlocker, will aber Windows 10 
Bis man dem Betriebssystem das Telefonieren abgewöhnt, hat man graue Haare.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Stefan101975 (26 Juli 2017)

VeraCrypt ist der inofizielle Nachfolger von Truecrypt, jedoch empfehlenswert. Ansonsten ist auch Proxycrypt ganz brauchbar.


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Juli 2017)

Bei USB-Sticks gibt es Lösungen von Kingston. Wenn man hier etwas mehr investiert erhält man ein Gerät mit Tastatur, das arbeitet dann völlig transparent ohne Treiber oder zusätzliche Software und funktioniert mit allem was USB-Sticks unterstützt. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Fabpicard (26 Juli 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Bei USB-Sticks gibt es Lösungen von Kingston. Wenn man hier etwas mehr investiert erhält man ein Gerät mit Tastatur, das arbeitet dann völlig transparent ohne Treiber oder zusätzliche Software und funktioniert mit allem was USB-Sticks unterstützt.



Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, das 99,7% dieser teils sündhaft teuren Dinger auch mit allem was USB unterstützt auch gerne OHNE Passwort deine Daten preis geben 

Gibt aktuell nur 1 oder 2 von den Teilen, die als wirklich Sicher eingestuft sind... (und da kosten 64GB auch mal über 100 euronen)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## -J-E- (27 Juli 2017)

Ich habe Veracrypt erfolgreich auf USB Sticks und als Systemplattenverschlüsselung im Einsatz.

Aufbau und auch API sind der gleich bzw. ähnlich der von Truecrypt


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 Juli 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Gibt aktuell nur 1 oder 2 von den Teilen, die als wirklich Sicher eingestuft sind... (und da kosten 64GB auch mal über 100 euronen)


Also das Gerät von Kingston zeigt ohne Eingabe des (richtigen) Codes gar kein Laufwerk an. Bei 10 maliger Eingabe einer falschen Kombination wird der Inhalt gelöscht. Und wenn ich wieder dieses dämliche "Bäh, das kostet mehr!" (Zumindest interpretiere ich Deinen Kommentar so) Argument höre wird mir übel. Die Verschlüsselung (Soweit sie funktioniert) ist ein Mehrwert der bezahlt werden muss und ganz ehrlich, wenn eine Firma solche Funktionen wirklich nutzt sind 100,-€ für sichere Daten nichts im Vergleich zu den möglichen Verlusten wenn die Daten in die falschen Hände geraten. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Fabpicard (27 Juli 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Und wenn ich wieder dieses dämliche "Bäh, das kostet mehr!" (Zumindest interpretiere ich Deinen Kommentar so) Argument höre wird mir übel.



Hä?

Ich wollte damit sagen: Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, das er aktuell für unter 100 € einen selbst-verschlüsselnden USB-Stick bekommt, der dazu auch noch wirklich Sicher arbeitet, wird er nichts finden.

(Ich brauch da nicht "rumheulen", denn wenn ich so etwas brauche, dann lege ich einfach auf dem USB-Stick einen verschlüsselten Container ab. Denn vertrauen schenke ich da lieber einer Quelloffenen Software, als irgend einem Chip bei dem das jemand in Hardware gegossen hat, ohne das jemand überprüfen kann, ob das nach aktuellem Stand "Fehlerfrei" implementiert ist)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 Juli 2017)

Ok, dann habe ich Deinen Kommentar fehlinterpretiert, Tschuldigung dafür.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------

